
Secret Rules Make It Pretty Easy for the FBI to Spy on Journalists - bostik
https://theintercept.com/2016/06/30/secret-rules-make-it-pretty-easy-for-the-fbi-to-spy-on-journalists/
======
AstroJetson
And now Journalist moves into the top 10 jobs that people don't want to do.
We've now moved fully to the 1890's where the press was controlled by the
government. Happy that I'm an engineer....

